# A Revolver Purchase



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I did it. I took the plunge. I purchased a revolver. 
I was going to purchase the new 386 7 shot .357 in scandium. My thoughts were a lightweight major power defense gun. I was a little intimidated by the MSRP of $869.00. It was a bit expensive for an experiment.
One of my co-workers had a 2.5” model 19-3 he was willing to part with for under $350.00. I picked this up instead. I give up the lightweight portion of my experiment as this little L frame weighs about as much as my 1911.
Here are my questions for your consideration.
How comfortable are you with 6 shots? Do you carry a spare mag for your auto for extra ammo or in case of malfunction? (Mike you are in exceptional circumstances)
Why does this revolver clear leather quicker? Is it my imagination? 
Is the major power factor of the 140grain .357 a good thing due to power or a bad thing due to slower follow-up shots?
Is the dependability of a revolver over an auto worth the change?
What other plusses and minuses come to mind?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

First of all, the Model 19 is K-Frame, not L-framed.

Six shots? I'm quite content with six. Never expect to use more than two or three.

I have my Model 19 in a Don Hume holster with Eagle Secret Service grips. It doesn't get any better.










This is my "American Express"- never leaqve home without it.









The 2nd gun is L-Framed, the 3rd is K-Framed.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> One of my co-workers had a 2.5" model 19-3 he was willing to part with for under $350.00. I picked this up instead. I give up the lightweight portion of my experiment as this little L frame weighs about as much as my 1911.


You are aware, of course, that the Model 19 is a K-frame.



> Here are my questions for your consideration.
> How comfortable are you with 6 shots? Do you carry a spare mag for your auto for extra ammo or in case of malfunction? (Mike you are in exceptional circumstances)


Six shots is fine the vast majority of the time for an armed citizen. Hell, most of the time just waving the gun is enough. I carry a spare mag because it's poor form to go home with a half-empty gun.  Seriously, I carry it for both reasons you mention. Either could happen. I could also accidentally jettison the mag. Gunfights are unpredictable.



> Why does this revolver clear leather quicker? Is it my imagination?


Quicker than what? No need to imagine, just borrow a shot timer. I know a gal in Mesa who would probably let you use her husband's for a day.

It's easier to yank a revolver out of the holster, because the grip shape is easier to grab. It is, however, more difficult to get a repeatable index on a revolver - no grip tang to index on.



> Is the major power factor of the 140grain .357 a good thing due to power or a bad thing due to slower follow-up shots?


Depends. Use the timer to compare your splits versus your jammamatic and/or some lighter .357 loads. I think you will find that, without a lot of practice, your splits will be MUCH longer with the .357/140 than, say .45/230. The DA will also slow you down compared to a 1911. I was always partial to the 125 grain load, by the way, though it pretty much demands rubber grips to control in a snubby. Long splits, though, when compared to a 1911, Glock, Beretta, or about any other auto of defensive power.



> Is the dependability of a revolver over an auto worth the change?


If you are going to persist in carrying less-than-modern designs, probably. I have seen and heard of way too many 1911s malfunctioning in your hands, my friend.



> What other plusses and minuses come to mind?


You're as familiar with the century-old revolver versus auto debate as anyone. I sold all my revolvers over a year ago, and have no interest in buying more, so you know where I stand.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Misprint on my part. I was aware the 19 was a K frame. I have to do this J, K, L, N, X frame thing in my head with model numbers and lost my way. I am royaly screwed if (when) Smith reintroduces the M frame.
I tried it in a Galco IWB for an L frame, a little bit of a wiggle, but it locks in well once the belt comes on.
Thanks for the pictures Bob. I had looked at those Eagle grips on their website. They didnt show the CIA on a K frame so I had no Idea how small they would be. They look like a boot grip, is that correct?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Padawan, this guide should help you:

http://www.handloads.com/misc/Smith.Model.Changes.asp

There was an M frame once but I highly doubt it will ever return. It was the Model M Hand Ejector of 1902. It was a 7 round .22 Smith & Wesson(now obsolete rimfire cartridge).

You made a good purchase with that 19. It's an excellent choice for carry.
I wouldn't feel underarmed with a 19. Then again, it's not uncommon for me to carry a .38 Special K-frame.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Eagle Secret Service grips are two-piece rosewood, and can be had smooth or checkered; I prefer smooth.

The cover the fronstrap of the gun but do not extend below the butt.

The grips are easily concealed and do not print through clothing. They are wood, which affords a good grasp quick if you have to re-position your hand slightly in a hurry when grabbing your gun.

These grips are also available in ebony, but at a slightly higher price. I've got four Smiths, K and J framed all stocked this way. The L-framed gun is stocked with Smith factory combat grips. These are good for shooting, but show up under a sport coat at times due to their length.

Bob Wright


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> They look like a boot grip, is that correct?


not as thick/wide as a boot grip but same general idea


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> The Eagle Secret Service grips are two-piece rosewood, and can be had smooth or checkered; I prefer smooth.


Hey Bob. I ordered the smooth rosewood today. Thanks for the pics, they helped me make a decision.

I shot a couple of bowling pins with 140 silver tip this weekend. The bowling pins didnt like it much.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> The Eagle Secret Service grips are two-piece rosewood, and can be had smooth or checkered; I prefer smooth.


coincidently that's what I have on my Smith & Wesson model 64 .38 special :smt023


----------

